# Dual boot with Xubuntu/Windows XP



## LPG-Unit (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi! My cousin planned to dual boot Linux and XP on a Pentium 4 PC, and I plan to use PartitionMagic/BootMagic on it. However, the RAID tool installed on it made me hesitate to do so. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

I've heard too many folks say that Partition Magic doesn't work very predictably with Linux. K-B has some free partitioners in his sig, and I like GParted LiveCD. You download the GParted .iso package, then burn it to a CD so that it's converted from an .iso to a bootable CD. Then boot from the CD and do your partitioning. It takes a little effort to get used to how GParted works, but it's not technically difficult.
I don't know anything about RAID, sorry, but it's probly a good thing that you're asking cause I'm pretty sure it'll be a complication.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, go ahead and download Gparted, which is actually the partitioner used in System Rescue CD (linky in sig). Except that System Rescue CD has a whole slew of other tools, which aren't needed for your application, anyway.


----------

